# ECHO TEAM 2007  9kg Trial Bike 20 Zoll



## Dt80Freund (19. August 2009)

Verkaufe ein *ECHO TEAM 2007 Trial Bike*

Nach über einem Jahr Knieverletzung verkaufe ich nun mein 20 Zoll Trial, da ich auch Geld für meinen Umzug brauche (Studium).
Hier der Link

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=250484762830

MFG


----------



## Dt80Freund (19. August 2009)

*Bilder gibts auf meiner Profilseite und auf dem Link natürlich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

